# HALF-LIFE: THE MOVIE



## cad (Feb 26, 2011)

...Now that I've got your attention:

[video=youtube;OOrH5tfWorg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOrH5tfWorg[/video]

_"Beyond Black Mesa is a short Independent fan film Inspired by the Half-Life Video Game series. This is an action packed short film centering around Adrian Shephard and a band of resistance fighters struggling to get out a warning about the impending invasion.

- Independent short film - 2 years in the making - Endless hours of post 
- 1 Canon HV20
- 7 Friends
- $1,200 budget for the full short film.

This film is not HL,HL2 or Opposing Forces. It's a short fan film that takes place in the Half-Life world. Also, as a completely independent film, we wanted to have a creative voice in the movie and make it a movie that we would enjoy shooting. We took artistic freedoms and liberties, unfortunately most of those decisions were determined by our limited resources."_ (Description stolen taken from the video.

So, what do you guys think about this? I found it pretty cool, especially at how they managed to capture the Half-Life 2 feeling yet making something unique out of it.

inb4 LIAR THIS IS NOT HALF-LIFE: THE MOVIE WHY DID YOU PUT THIS IN THE TITLE.


----------



## Aden (Feb 26, 2011)

It looked good, but otherwise it was extremely shallow. A little action short that you can sub out the names and guns and have it take place anywhere. Not too enthused.

And how did Adrian get out of stasis, anyway?


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 26, 2011)

I watched it the day it was released and I can honestly say that it was well made, but extremely disappointing. What the hell was with the kung-fu bullshit? That was just silly. The zombies also look more like the ones from Left 4 Dead than headcrab zombies from HL. "Artistic freedoms" Fuck that, if you're going to make a movie about a game or anything you could at least make some shit like it was in the original source. 

Escape from City 17 has much closer feel to Half-Life 2, and I like it more even though it was shorter and probably abandoned now.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 26, 2011)

(damn, pressed a wrong button and my post vanished >.<)

I love it. I'm a HL fanboy, so I might be a bit biased, but very well done. Love the use of the HL2 sound effects, and seeing the strider just made me squeal in glee.

One point tho: zombies without headcrabs attached. Tsk :3

And was it just me, or did G-man's face (rather, eye) flash by an instant in the beginning?

Edit: Didnt really notice before watching escape from city 17 just now (which I had missed and am sad it wasnt continued) the masks of the CP soldiers were also wrong. And indeed, kung fu fighting? Come on, HL =/= Matrix.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

NO! NO NO NO!!!


YOU DON'T SHOOT A GUY WHILE HE'S PISSING! >:V


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 26, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> NO! NO NO NO!!!
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T SHOOT A GUY WHILE HE'S PISSING! >:V



As long as you dont shoot him in the dick.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> As long as you dont shoot him in the dick.


 
Goddammit Butters... >:/


----------

